# Where to display job offer



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi. My son lives in Queretaro and is looking for a teacher of English. Can anyone suggest places where English speaking expats meet etc for him to display the details and/or make contacts?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Hi. My son lives in Queretaro and is looking for a teacher of English. Can anyone suggest places where English speaking expats meet etc for him to display the details and/or make contacts?


There are lots of language schools in Querétaro. He could take classes at one of them. They also have bulletin boards where he could post a notice looking for a private tutor.

Lots of English speakers seem to hang out at Harry's bar on Plaza de la Constitución, but I don't know that that would be an especially good place to find a teacher.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that but he has his own School and needs to employ another teacher to teach English. Sorry-I didn't make it very clear.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Thanks for that but he has his own School and needs to employ another teacher to teach English. Sorry-I didn't make it very clear.


Aha. That is different. How about Craigslist ads in major metropolitan areas in the US.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good idea for the future but he was hoping to find someone already in town.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cufcgr66 said:


> Good idea for the future but he was hoping to find someone already in town.


If someone is already in town and wants to work legally at your son's school and doesn't already have permission to work in Mexico, then he or she will have to return to their home country to apply for a visa at a Mexican Consulate.


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

Dave´s ESL Cafe. Dave's ESL Cafe Its the biggest site for English teachers looking to teach abroad. These types this day n age of crap economy come in general in 2 types: 1. recent grads with wanderlust who will work for peanuts, and 2. retirees who are on Social Security who will work for peanuts. If your son checks the job listings of schools nearby he can get an idea of what he needs to do to post the job. 

Reliable schools help students secure their work visa and as a bonus after a year or so offer to pay the $3,000 peso about visa fee. Most schools want a BA/BS degree and TEFL or CELTA - a good idea as it is a buyers´market now and those without degrees tend perhaps to be more flakey or certainly less savvy about teaching.

He needs to check with migración. Its a very bad scene when they take a hatin´to you. A few years ago in SLP, big market, Berlitz which is a franchise was cutting corners and 4 poor Brits had their passports taken away, no jobs, no money to return to UK, dreams killed. In that case Sr. Berlitz really didn´t care but I can´t imagine your son would be so heartless.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> If someone is already in town and wants to work legally at your son's school and doesn't already have permission to work in Mexico, then he or she will have to return to their home country to apply for a visa at a Mexican Consulate.


Are you sure .... if they already have a resident visa? Can't a Temporal be changed in Mexico .... and if Permanente there is no problem


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Are you sure .... if they already have a resident visa? Can't a Temporal be changed in Mexico .... and if Permanente there is no problem


I was assuming that the prospective teacher would likely be someone here on a tourist visa. However, if he or she has a Residente Temporal visa, then I believe (but I'm not sure) that permission to work can be applied for in Mexico, with no need to return to one's home country. And, of course, anyone holding a Residente Permanente visa is allowed to work, though Mexican Immigration must be notified once a job has been secured.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Perhaps an immigrant's son would do as well
Or a Mexican with a teachers diploma
I know a Mexican, whose parents are Dutch, He is Dutch and Mexican and speaks like 3 or 4 languages


----------



## JustinChase (Dec 26, 2013)

What qualifications are required? My wife is a Mexican national, but we've lived in the US for the last 8 years. Her English is very good, but not perfect. We're looking to relocate to the Queretro/San Juan Del Rio/Celaya area very soon, and she's interested in teaching English.

She has no degree in teaching, but is kind and dedicated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JustinChase said:


> What qualifications are required? My wife is a Mexican national, but we've lived in the US for the last 8 years. Her English is very good, but not perfect. We're looking to relocate to the Queretro/San Juan Del Rio/Celaya area very soon, and she's interested in teaching English.
> 
> She has no degree in teaching, but is kind and dedicated.


I believe the Mexican public schools often employ Mexican nationals to teach English, particularly in the earlier grades. The language schools seem to prefer native English speakers. I don't know about private schools.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, you're right about Language schools preferring native English, Spanish etc speakers. I think my son's school would also want someone with a Teaching English as a Foreign Language qualification.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

For anyone looking for information about teaching English in Mexico, check this out:

Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico

I am a semi-retired English teacher in Mexico City, giving a few hours of classes in my home. I do have many years of experience and appropriate "pieces of paper". Feel free to ask me questions either on the open forum or via a PM.


----------

